# Lakers pull offer to Mike Miller off the table



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Miller’s brother, Ryan, currently an assistant coach at New Mexico, tells Whitney, “It’s very important for him to find a team that’s committed to winning and winning now.” And Mike reaffirmed the type of team he wants to play for by saying, “Playing with LeBron would be great, playing with the Lakers would be great – just teams that you know are going to be there.” Again, not a category that houses the Wizards.


http://www.truthaboutit.net/2010/06/mike-miller-talks-to-lebron-about-free-agency-reaffirms-desire-to-play-for-a-winner.html


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

That's awesome.

He should joined Lakers, and re-unite with Gasol


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

don't see how that could happen.. sign and trade maybe? sign him to something like 7 million per year, then have the wizards take brown, vujacic's expiring, and a draft pick.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



afobisme said:


> don't see how that could happen.. sign and trade maybe? sign him to something like 7 million per year, then have the wizards take brown, vujacic's expiring, and a draft pick.


No way.

Why give up our draft picks?

And why change the chemistry of this team? Jesus, this team has won two titles in a row with virtually the same line-up for both years. Obviously, we got better defensively with Artest.

I for one don't believe in tinkering with what works. If it ain't broke, don't fix it, and if a team continues to win championships, folks, it ain't broke.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

^I disagree...if he can be had for something reasonable we should go for him. Kobe really respects him..a couple years ago he said he had the most deadly open shot in the NBA (some video interview I saw)...that would be very nice to have to spread the floor.

****...it aint our money.

So btw did you forget about Ariza/Artest swap already?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

I watched a bunch of games with him and the Wizards this season here in DC and he can't play anymore. he's not the same guy. He makes a whole bunch of dumb mistakes, he's physically not what he was back in orlando and his shot has gotten very very erratic. 

He spends the majority of time playing like Luke Walton now trying to pass and set guys up. 

he'd be a waste of money he's just a name at this point. people remember his magic days and think he's that guy that guy is gone.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



jazzy1 said:


> I watched a bunch of games with him and the Wizards this season here in DC and he can't play anymore. he's not the same guy. He makes a whole bunch of dumb mistakes, he's physically not what he was back in orlando and his shot has gotten very very erratic.
> 
> He spends the majority of time playing like Luke Walton now trying to pass and set guys up.
> 
> he'd be a waste of money he's just a name at this point. people remember his magic days and think he's that guy that guy is gone.


or maybe he just said "****...im on the wizards" and mentally checked out...lol


----------



## 1on1withTheGreatOne24 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

I wouldn't mind him coming off the bench and hitting some 3s.
Our starting 5 and 6th man are fine tho


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Lakers should look into signing Craig Smith.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Miller is a liability who doesn't play well consistently. You might as well bring back Eldon Campbell and Cedric Ceballos from retirement because that is the years you are heading back toward.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Yeah screw him, he only shot 48% from 3 pt land last year.

I dont think we need to make big trades and adjust our whole roster to get this guy, but if we can get him for under market value to sure up our pathetic bench, why wouldnt we. His worst year is better than Sasha's best year.

He is unrestricted this off season, if he wants to take a pay cut to come and win a ring, I think it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Sounds good on paper.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



Coatesvillain said:


> Lakers should look into signing Craig Smith.


This guy bulldozes through the Lakers everytime we play against him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



DaRizzle said:


> or maybe he just said "****...im on the wizards" and mentally checked out...lol


Its possible but I don't think there is any difference at this point with him and Sasha and Sasha is better defensively. 

Miller played very dumb ball last season he's very passive now, passes too much and really his athleticism doesn't fit the sf position as much anymore he's not as athletic anymore. 

If Reddick was free I'd be more inclined to go after him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Q back in LA


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



jazzy1 said:


> Its possible but I don't think there is any difference at this point with him and Sasha and Sasha is better defensively.
> 
> Miller played very dumb ball last season he's very passive now, passes too much and really his athleticism doesn't fit the sf position as much anymore he's not as athletic anymore.
> 
> If Reddick was free I'd be more inclined to go after him.


Yeah.....im just gonna have to go ahead and say noooo to that. Sounds like someone who didnt watch many of his games and just doesnt like the dude for whatever reason....especially after you said you would take Reddick over him....now there is some 'ole defense


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Mike Miller is done. He really is. The guy is like a poor man's Brent Barry at this point, don't let the 3-point percentage fool you, he's tends to always pass up open looks and doesn't seem to really have much confidence anymore.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Mike Miller had his best or 2nd best season in FG%, 3pt%, FT%, and assists last year

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3404/career;_ylt=Auhq_uFjg3yrHSzjMmSpxpxwPKB4


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Mike Miller has become a pass first and pass second swingman. When he drives to the basket, it often results in him passing the ball after faking a layup attempt. His percentages are so high because he rarely shoots. That being said, he fits in perfectly on a team where double teams are commanded and coming off the bench. Right now, I don't think the Wizards will overpay to keep him and it makes sense for Miller to go to a team that's a contender like the Lakers or wherever LeBron ends up. But yeah, I wouldn't count on him as a starter maybe a 3rd or 4th guard off the bench.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

If he comes cheap, I don't see how it could hurt.

Rumor also has it that T-Mac is interested in coming to LA.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Miller would be a solid addition, but getting a decent defensive PG should be Lakers' top priority.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

^^ I agree


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

If Miller could come here, play 15 minutes with some semblance of defense and shoot 45% 3 pters we'd be in heaven.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Rumor also has it that T-Mac is interested in coming to LA.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

I have always liked Mike Miller...and he has always killed the Lakers with his deadly jumper. If we can get him cheap, we should go for it. By coming off the bench, he won't be asked to do as much in LA...so that might bring his game back around.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Unbelievable Rumor:

goodmanonfox: Source told FOXSports.com that Mike Miller has already met with the Lakers, Knicks and Heat out in L.A. Lakers offered 5 years, $30 million. 1 minute ago via TweetDeck


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

I really hope thats bull****.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

WHAT? Miller would be absolutely perfect for our team. He's 100% worth that deal, IMO. He's an absolute knockdown shooter and he can handle the ball a bit as well. Having him and Lamar on our 2nd unit would solve all of our bench problems.

I'm thrilled if this offer business is true, and I really hope he sees the light and accepts the deal.

Getting Miller was part of my dream offseason that includes dealing Sasha for a solid PG such as Jarrett Jack.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

I think I'd like this move. He'd be a great fit, as Damian pointed out. I can't imagine him turning this kind of offer down, especially coming from the defending champions.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

****, Lakers just won the 2011 championship.









Was hoping the Magic would pay him, but damn how do you beat LA now? M&M? Kobe? C'mon, not fair... The triangle will be sick now, you got Miller Time, Kobe, LO, and Pau Gasol! Damn I might need to trade my Magic fanhood in for a year, LA is gonna be raw.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

I'm just surprised that he'd get that kind of $$$ with all the talk of the Lakers fiscal cutbacks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

This wold use up our entire MLE. Which pgs would we be able to sign with the Vet min (besides Fish)??


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



elcap15 said:


> If Miller could come here, play 15 minutes with some semblance of defense and shoot 45% 3 pters we'd be in heaven.


If we'r offering the MLE, I hope to hell he's playing 20+ mins. We could split the MLE and sign two decent players. I know the PG isn't important in the triangle but we've only got two guards on the roster right now and both are SGs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



Sean said:


> I'm just surprised that he'd get that kind of $$$ with all the talk of the Lakers fiscal cutbacks.


Read my mind..


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

More on the rumor:

Source told FOXSports.com that Lakers gave Mike Miller a deadline of tonight. Miller's camp trying to receive more time.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

Lakers are serious about this. Dude, I wish Miller skip deadline. Seriously, we can't be focusing on signing one FA at this point.

Bring on, Steve Blake and Raja Bell for cheap $$ and 'ship lust.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

^Miller is better than them.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*



Blue Magic said:


> ^Miller is better than them.


I'm not saying that he isn't. Just don't like the deal number.

Same thing Lakers did with Artest last year. Initially, it was 3 years but when reports came out, it was 5 years.

I need to afford ticket prices to see Lakers. Just don't that possibility years down the road.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

3pt shooting is the teams main flaw. You add a top 5 shooter to the best team in the league, who is 6'9", unselfish, and can facilitate like a PG. What's not to like? 

Lakers are the best right now, but only by a little bit. Lakers are BY FAR the best TEAM if they get Miller imo. I think you're underrating him. Miller would fit LA's team like glue, which is scary. Probably one of my top 5 players to watch in the league.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

^ Couldn't agree more with you there. I actually want him on the team. The problem is: hardcore fans like me will never have a chance to attend a game. Unless I take money out of my savings or rob a bank.

I don't follow Lakers payroll transaction. But what for it's worth..L.A.'s payroll is what 91 million bucks or something for 2011? And the freaking ticket prices goes up every season. Last time I paid 250 bucks for 100 level seat in 2003. I'm not even sure if I can get that deal in 2010 for regular season game.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Mike Miller Believes "Playing With The Lakers Would Be Great"*

True, I guess I can see if you dont want payroll to go up, but LA has deep pockets. Plus Phils last year is not the time to pinch pennies.  

I will just be happy to see M&M get out of purgatory, though. He plays the right way, so it's just good to see him get a good chance with a good team for once. We should've NEVER traded him in 03, him & TMac were a such nice duo(cheap management :nonono. Im happy for him though. I'm a new LA fan now tho, they know what it takes and they get the right guys.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

A deadline of tonight? We're offering up $30m after all the reports that we wouldn't be spending money? Miller wants more time?

This all sounds fishy. I don't think it happens.

I'm gonna hope and pray that it gets done tonight, but I don't think Miller ends up a Laker. I wish he would, though. He's exactly what we need, along with a PG.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*



> goodmanonfox
> 
> Source told FOXSports.com that Lakers gave Mike Miller a deadline of tonight. Miller's camp trying to receive more time.


interesting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

Miller is a great and willing passer, and an obvious 3pt bomber...he'd be a sweet fit for LAL.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

I hope Lakers give a look into Kyle Korver and Steve Blake as well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

It's unadulterated bull****.

No offer has been made.

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5347642


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

*Lakers deny talk they've made $30M offer to guard Miller*

Posted Jul 2 2010 11:17AM

- The Lakers are shooting down reports that they offered Wizards free agent swingman Mike Miller a five-year, $30 million offer, telling at least one prominent agent that they have not given Miller an offer or a deadline to accept it. Los Angeles is looking for bench depth after guard Jordan Farmar opted out of his contract, and the 30-year-old Miller is one of the premier shooters available in free agency.
Reports Thursday said that the Lakers had told Miller he had until midnight Thursday evening to accept the offer, which would be slightly less than the expected mid-level exception for next season.

http://www.nba.com/news/features/aldridge.2010.freeagency//?ls=iref:nbahpt1#Miller


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

^

lol...okay.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

Mike Miller's career would have a mini-rebirth with the Lakers. He'd be a great fit.

It's doubtful his back is going to hold up for five more years though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

I would be more then happy to have him on the roster. Our weak bench would actually turn into a strength with him on the team.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

It would be great to get Miller on this team. That contract is a good one for him. The problem is, it would leave us with no real way to get any talent at PG. I doubt we could S&T anyone we have and we dont even have the bi-annual exemption. (is an exemption or an exception?). That would leave us with ???Sasha, ???Fish, ???Brown, ???min player at the point.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

Point Guards:
Raymond Felton (Unrestricted)
Luke Ridnour (Unrestricted)
Steve Blake (Unrestricted)
Chris Duhon (Unrestricted)
C.J. Watson (Restricted)
Kyle Lowry (Restricted)
T.J. Ford (player option for '10-'11 - owed 8.5 million)
J.J. Barea (Team Option - $1.8 million)
Nate Robinson (Unrestricted)
Mario Chalmers (Team Option)
Shaun Livingston (Unrestricted)
Sergio Rodriquez (Knicks can make QO – likely Unrestricted)
Earl Watson (Unrestricted)
Keyon Dooling (Team Option)
Jordan Farmar (Restricted)
Will Bynum (Restricted)
Derek Fisher (Unrestricted)
Mardy Collins (Restricted)
Sebastian Telfair (Player Option)
Marcus Williams (Restricted)
Speedy Claxton (Unrestricted)
Anthony Carter (Unrestricted)
Rafer Alston (Unrestricted)
Antonio Daniels (Unrestricted)
Acie Law (Unrestricted)
Travis Diener (Unrestricted)
Jannero Pargo (Unrestricted)
Chris Quinn (Unrestricted)
Mike James (Unrestricted)
Kevin Ollie (Unrestricted)
Jason Hart (Unrestricted)
Javaris Crittenton (Unrestricted)
Jason Williams (Unrestricted)
Sundiata Gaines (Unrestricted)
Carlos Arroyo (Unrestricted)
Bobby Brown (Unrestricted)
Jamaal Tinsley (Unrestricted)
Lester Hudson (Unrestricted)
Royal Ivey (Unrestricted)
Earl Boykins (Unrestricted)
Patrick Mills (Restricted)
Anthony Johnson (Unrestricted)
Chucky Atkins (Unrestricted)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*



> goodmanonfox
> 
> Source told FOXSports.com the Lakers have given Mike Miller until next Tuesday. Miller, per source, spoke with Kobe last night.


as per Twitter


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> as per Twitter


He is the original source of these rumors.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*



> On that front, it's time for swingman Mike Miller to live up to his words proclaiming just how much he wants to be a Laker. He not only was telling his hometown South Dakota paper two weeks ago he wanted to be a Laker, he was telling people when the Wizards swung through Staples Center 3 ½ months ago that he wanted to be a Laker.
> 
> He'll have to take a massive pay cut from his $9.8 million salary last season and the Lakers will surely not be his biggest offer. But the Lakers are selling their need for better outside shooting, and Miller is special from long range. Miller was Jerry West's first major trade target, is friendly with Kobe Bryant and understands former teammate Pau Gasol; there's nothing not to like.


http://www.ocregister.com/sports/lakers-256079-jackson-season.html


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

so is there an offer or not seems like contradicting reports. 

Not a fan of the Miller that played for the Wizards last season that was a tenative stupid playing Miller that acted like he didn't understand time or score or what was needed to win. He was hesitant to take open shots. 

But maybe the Lakers mojo rubs off on him if he signs. and he regains his competitive spirit.was very Vlad Rad-ish last season. 

I have no idea what the market is for Miller. 

this offer seems okay I'm not a fan of the years though.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Rumor: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

Mitch is playing poker:



> There are also uncertain elements. On whether he's had face time with free agents outside of the team, Kupchak said, "We have not met with any prospective free agents other than who is on our own team." On whether Kupchak has made any offers to free agents outside the team, Kupchak said, "We wouldn't confirm or deny that." On whether it's accurate regarding the team's reported interest in swingman Mike Miller, Kupchak said, "We would not comment on anyone we may have contacted or did not contact. That's not how we do business."


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/laker...oesnt-forsee-any-other-major-offseason-c.html


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: UNCONFIRMED REPORT: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*



> Twitter: Source told FOXSports.com that the Lakers offer to Mike Miller is no longer on the table following the Steve Blake signing.
> 
> http://thelakersnation.com/blog/201...le/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: UNCONFIRMED REPORT: Mike Miller offered 5 Years/$ 30 Million*

If that's the case then the Lakers are staying true to their penny pinching ways. I don't mind Miller but I did not like the contract because of his back. At least we know that Artest can play for five more years: but Miller? I doubt it. 
We still need another point guard. If we are able to get Luke Ridnour for cheap then Kenneth might see his wet dream come true.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pennypinching ways? The Lakers have a 90 million dollar payroll. How about some perspective please?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sasha for Miller and the Lakers sleepwalk to the title.


----------

